# DIY Yarn Swift=perfect!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. there ya go.
Awesomeness!
(not mine, by the way...internet find)


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW ..... you CAN use duct tape for anything !!!!!!! That really is ingenious !


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That really is neat & gives me a few ideas!


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I love this idea, but I would have to get a brand new fan all of mine are too dirty!:ashamed:


----------

